# Opinions please.



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Which flower do you think is most suitable for this little dress?

Dress by: http://www.creativedollsdesigns.co.uk

Shoes by: Mad Monkey Knits on Ravelry.


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

I like the smaller one. The dress and shoes are wonderful. Such wonderful work!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I prefer the single one, not quite as overpowering. Lovely little dress set


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Lovely...I prefer the smaller flower.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


I agree with Rutherford Roe. It is absolutely gorgeous, but the white flower looks as if it has been added as an afterthought. The small one in the same colour as the Dress would look beautiful.

Please let us know what you decide.

Jenny x

Sorry have changed my mind again, I think it would look lovely without the flower.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I like the small one that is the third one down.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it would look great without the flower, but if you think it needs one, I would go with the smaller one.

Its a beautiful set!!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Definitely the smaller one. Less is more. You do beautiful work.


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


I agree- I do not think either white flower looks like it belongs. I think either no flower or maybe a row of tiny flowers where the bodice meets the skirt, same color as dress ( or maybe a row of tiny two tone flowers, if you want the pop of white- same color as dress with a small white center) ..


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Love, love, love this little dress. I would go with the single myself.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jo - UK (Oct 19, 2013)

I like the small flower and I see why you have done it in white to match the base of the little shoes which I think is perfect, it is so beautiful one little girl is going to be very lucky.


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!! Great work


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

IMHO:

The single white flower I. Either size is a glaring distraction to me. If you want to put white on it, make a row of very small white decorations across an entire row right under the bodice.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


I think so too, just saying.
Beautiful as is.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


Yes, if you want to put a flower on this beautiful dress, a flower the same color as the dress would be lovely, and the smallest one would be most proportional, I think.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

If it really has to have the flower...then the smaller one. Personally I think the dress is pretty enough not to need embellishing. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... perhaps make really small flowers to go on the front of the gorgeous shoes? 


jmcret05 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I think small /tiny flowers at waist or a small flower in lighter shade of dress. Not white. JMHO. N


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for all your input. I was hoping to make a flower in the same colour as the dress, but unfortunately ran out of that yarn. I am inclined to agree about the white being too sharp a contrast, but I do like lupine's idea of a row of tiny flowers along the midline. I think I'll take a look at my stash of embellishments to see what I can come up with, or maybe even leave it plain. Oh dear, decisions, decisions!! I will let you know what I decide. Thank you all again, your comments are greatly appreciated.

Sheila


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with some of the others. I think it would look better without the white flower. If you feel it needs a flower, I would match it to the dress. Beautiful outfit, and great work!
:thumbup:


----------



## brenda99 (May 30, 2014)

I like the big flower it brings the lovely detail to the eye....


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> Which flower do you think is most suitable for this little dress?
> 
> Dress by: http://www.creativedollsdesigns.co.uk
> 
> Shoes by: Mad Monkey Knits on Ravelry.


I don't care for either. The white just jumps out and takes away the beauty of the dress. At most I would put maybe tiny little roses along the waist or perhaps a tiny bow. Even a line of very small pearly buttons. The dress really stands well on it's own without any extra notions.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful work, but I prefer it plain. The flower would look so sweet on a headband made from the same yarn as the dress, I think.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Small flower--great job!


----------



## Ochosi (Nov 16, 2014)

I agree that it's better without the flower. The flower would look nice on a headband of the dress yarn.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

rainie said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree with raine, looks best without a flower.

:


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


also my first reaction--but if you must, then the smaller one--beautiful work!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I would prefer to see it without a flower! The dress is pretty on its own.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Would like a much smaller flower, would even go for 3 tiny ones placed in a grouping in a combo color of white and dress color.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I finally decided on tiny guipure type daisies. Hope you approve.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautifully knitted. I like the smaller flower most. :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> I finally decided on tiny guipure type daisies. Hope you approve.


They look even better, more dainty. :thumbup:


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> I finally decided on tiny guipure type daisies. Hope you approve.


O yes, that is beautiful. Is it for your Grand Daughter?

Jenny x


----------



## Adora haakwerk (Jan 16, 2015)

:thumbup: just fine like this


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I like the first one.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, but to be honest I like it plain. Maybe a ribbon sash or a few of those tiny rosebud flowers. Lovely work.
Just noticed the daisies, perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I vote for the smaller one!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful dress. Don't care for the flower. Maybe one same color as dress and not quiet so large, but I think dress is so pretty, it can stand on it's own.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Much better--like the way you tied in the shoes


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

lupines said:


> I agree- I do not think either white flower looks like it belongs. I think either no flower or maybe a row of tiny flowers where the bodice meets the skirt, same color as dress ( or maybe a row of tiny two tone flowers, if you want the pop of white- same color as dress with a small white center) ..


I second that, if you really feel the need for some type of embellishment, a row of tiny 2 tone flowers would be lovely but personally, the dress itself is beautiful and really doesn't need it.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

The dress is gorgeous. I vote for no flower at all. I think it looks like an after thought and takes away from the beauty of the dress. Just my 2 cents worth and certainly not meant to hurt your feelings. I understand why you used white - to tie in with the cute little shoes, but I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## LizB (Feb 2, 2014)

This is beautiful. I like the flat flower as it doesn't overwhelm the delicate appearance of the dress. Great work.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work,pattern and colour. :thumbup:


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

For the people who missed my update, here is the finished set.

Thank you all again for your input. Hope you like my final effort.


----------



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

love the 3 tiny flowers, good choice.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Frances14 said:


> I agree with Rutherford Roe. It is absolutely gorgeous, but the white flower looks as if it has been added as an afterthought. The small one in the same colour as the Dress would look beautiful.
> 
> Please let us know what you decide.
> 
> ...


I quite agree. The flower, while cute, may distract from the dress and the girl! The nice lace pattern is so lovely in itself.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful set! I like a small flower. :thumbup:


----------



## LizB (Feb 2, 2014)

Just perfect.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Little one, cute dress


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> For the people who missed my update, here is the finished set.
> 
> Thank you all again for your input. Hope you like my final effort.


I love the new look. Absolute perfection!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> I finally decided on tiny guipure type daisies. Hope you approve.


Perfect!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a beautiful dress. I like the flower in the first picture better but they are both pretty.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> For the people who missed my update, here is the finished set.
> 
> Thank you all again for your input. Hope you like my final effort.


just saw you added another picture, out of all of them I like this one with the 3 little flowers.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think you should mix the white and orange yarn together so it isn't so harsh and would blend better. The little one


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Great choice for the gorgeous dress and little shoes. Just right for a little princess.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Luckylady7929 said:


> I think you should mix the white and orange yarn together so it isn't so harsh and would blend better. The little one


I would have liked to have done that, but unfortunately, ran out of the orange yarn. Hence the white soles on the shoes.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I think you came up with the perfect solution!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

They all look nice as would the dress with mo flower.

This is the cutest little dress and your work is exquisite.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Ellelleen said:


> I like the smaller one. The dress and shoes are wonderful. Such wonderful work!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I think a small flower in the same color as the dress would look very pretty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

First one, that is so very pretty!


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> I finally decided on tiny guipure type daisies. Hope you approve.


Perfect!!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just way too cute


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

No flower needed. The dress is perfect as is. Lovely work.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm a no frills girl so I prefer no flower.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I love the finished product!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


I hate to say it but that's exactly what I was thinking. 
You wanted an honest answer sometimes you get more than what you want.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> For the people who missed my update, here is the finished set.
> 
> Thank you all again for your input. Hope you like my final effort.


That is Perfect :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Lovely dress !!! 
Like the finished dress with 3 little flowers and matching shoes.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

IMHO, my opinion is the flower should be orange; maybe a darker match. And smaller too. The white has too much contrast. The dress is very pretty.


----------



## kims (Feb 10, 2015)

The smallest one is best. Great knitting on the dress and shoes.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I prefer the smaller flower.
Lovely dress and beautiful color.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I would much prefer the dress without a flower. I would be inclined to put a sash in a similar colour around the waist - perhaps a satin one. 
I feel the white flower is too stark a contrast.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I like the smaller flower but would prefer it placed on either the right or left bodice section.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Maryannee said:


> I love the new look. Absolute perfection!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

They are both very nice, but I really like the first one. Beautiful dress and booties.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

I like the smaller one


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness, the set is so adorable!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

The larger one - I think the smaller one gets lost in the design of the dress.


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

Personally, I think it would look better without either. It's distracting and just doesn't look as if it belongs. Lovely knitting by the way.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh that's a hard one. I'm gonna sit in the fence and say I like them both


----------



## lynbow (Feb 24, 2013)

kmangal16 said:


> I finally decided on tiny guipure type daisies. Hope you approve.


Perfect.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

The smaller one. The outfit is adorable.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the tiny flowers that you decided on the best!


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

I would like it better in the same color as the dress but it would look good without the flower. Your work is very good............


----------



## Gloshei (Jan 30, 2015)

Me too the single one is brilliant, well they both are but not too large for the dress.
The double one would be nice on a girlie hair band.
Love them both and the dress is georgeous.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


I have to agree with the above statement.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

The small one.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

lupines said:


> I agree- I do not think either white flower looks like it belongs. I think either no flower or maybe a row of tiny flowers where the bodice meets the skirt, same color as dress ( or maybe a row of tiny two tone flowers, if you want the pop of white- same color as dress with a small white center) ..


I agree. The dress and booties are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

The dress is so pretty, the smaller flower.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I prefer the first one. :thumbup:


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I like the smaller one personally. I think you might try one in the same color as the dress itself and see how you like it with less contrast too. Just an idea.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Personal opinion, no flower.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

lupines said:


> I agree- I do not think either white flower looks like it belongs. I think either no flower or maybe a row of tiny flowers where the bodice meets the skirt, same color as dress ( or maybe a row of tiny two tone flowers, if you want the pop of white- same color as dress with a small white center) ..


I agree. Would look great. 👍


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

The dress is absolutely gorgeous. I would go with no flower since the beauty of the stitches are so awesome. It would distract from that intricate lace work.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with most that I would omit the flower all together. Love the dress though.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I would make a flew smaller flowers the same color as the dress with the outside petal color white. It would be similar to the thin white edge of the shoes.

The dress is just beautiful!


----------



## knitnut64 (Nov 4, 2014)

I like the flower but I know that my daughter who has a 8 mo old would say no flower.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

No flower, plus white is too bright. Dress is beautiful


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree. The white flower is too bright and distracting. The workmanship is awesome.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful knitting....I would go for the smaller one


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the smaller one - third one down - beautiful little dress


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I like the smaller one and the dress is adorable


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


Agree


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Love this beautiful little dress! I think it needs nothing but itself; the flowers are beautiful, but the white is distracting...maybe if the flower was the same color?


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Omit the flower and it stands on its own as gorgeous.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> Which flower do you think is most suitable for this little dress?
> 
> Dress by: http://www.creativedollsdesigns.co.uk
> 
> Shoes by: Mad Monkey Knits on Ravelry.


The smaller one... when you make that dress in a larger size...the larger flower might work better.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Smaller of the flowers since the lovely dress is for a small little girl. It is simply adorable!


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweet little dress and shoes. I would say no flower.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I prefer the small one.


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

The small one. Soooo cute!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't think it needs the flower. The dress is beautiful on its own. The dress seems to have yellow undertones. The white is too harsh a contrast.


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

I like the first one


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I like the smaller/flat one, the dress/shoes are precious.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to give me your input, it is very helpful and greatly appreciated. I finally decided to go with lupines' idea of tiny flowers at the waistline of the dress and matched them on the little shoes. I hope you like the final result.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

I think the smaller flower should you feel you need one. I would make it in same colour though


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I, also, like the smaller flower.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

The three small flowers and matching flowers on the shoes is a perfect solution. Well done.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

the smaller flower, don't want to take away from the dress, which is so pretty.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Tove said:


> I prefer the single one, not quite as overpowering. Lovely little dress set


Yes, I agree. If the flower wasn't such a contrasting color the larger one might be okay.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

The first one. Gorgeous dress. I love the lace sleeves.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Flower is too white, no flower


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

lupines said:


> I agree- I do not think either white flower looks like it belongs. I think either no flower or maybe a row of tiny flowers where the bodice meets the skirt, same color as dress ( or maybe a row of tiny two tone flowers, if you want the pop of white- same color as dress with a small white center) ..


 :thumbup: They are both pretty flowers. But, the lacework on the dress is the "star" of the show. Just my opinion.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

No flower for me. If you wanted to add white to tie in with the shoes I think some tiny daisies along the bottom of the yoke would do it.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Smaller one but with the same color as dress. Beautilful work as always.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think I would add the flower especially in the white. Even the smaller of the two looks too big.


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful. I agree with applying the smaller flower.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

little flower


----------



## cgbrn01 (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

diff. color flower. My rug hooking teacher always taught us that if you looked at a completed rug and one item literally jumped out then it was the wrong color and should be taken out and rehooked in a blending color. You should see the overall effect. Unfortunately the white jumps out and you don't see the dress which is lovely


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Definitely the smallest flower. Adorable.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

The dress is gorgeous plain. I don't think it needs a flower at all. The shoes are delightful. A lucky little girl is going to be best dressed.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I vote for the individual flower. And how about putting mini flowers on the shoes? Lovely outfit!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The first one is really nice.

your knitted items are so sweet.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


I agree.


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

I do like this idea, gives it a pop


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

P personally think the white flower spoiles the lovely dress, maybe a more subtle colour and def the snall one


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It's such a cute little dress that I don't think you need the flower at all. If you really want one, I would go with the smaller one.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I like the puffy one, but would like it better in the same color as the dress!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

I like the smaller one. what wonderful work!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## MAM136 (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful - I like the smallest one.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

So cute,no flower,if I had to pick..the small one.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

I like the smaller one on that lovely dress


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

I like smaller flower


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

That is beautiful! I go with the little one also. The shoes are too! Is that for your granddaughter? Great work!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the smaller one as it seems to suit the scale of the sweet dress.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

I like the smaller one. It 'fits' best.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

The small one looks best to me


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

Love, love, love the dress. I would leave flower off. If you feel it necessary to add something, I'd put a bow.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think the dress is gorgeous on it's own, would not use a flower or maybe come up with one the same color as the dress, maybe a white center on the flower? Let us know what you decide. The dress and shoes are sooo cute!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nana5 said:


> I think the dress is gorgeous on it's own, would not use a flower or maybe come up with one the same color as the dress, maybe a white center on the flower? Let us know what you decide. The dress and shoes are sooo cute!


Thank you Nana5, there is a picture of the finished set earlier in my post if you'd like to take a look.

Sheila


----------



## Anitalowe1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Smaller one


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

The dress and shoes are gorgeous, including the color. But I don't like the flowers at all. I would suggest leaving the flower off or doing a smaller one in a monochromatic shade that goes with orange. If you have to use a flower, maybe put it to the side instead of smack in the middle. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Ellelleen said:


> I like the smaller one. The dress and shoes are wonderful. Such wonderful work!


I agree!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Personally, I would not use either. If you need something to match the white on the shoes, maybe a small white ribbon bow. If you want to use a flower, go with the smaller one. the larger one takes attention away from the beautiful stitch work on the dress.


----------



## dossha (Jun 7, 2013)

Just beautiful, I like the one in the middle. Just beautiful.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ditto:


Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Ellelleen said:


> I like the smaller one. The dress and shoes are wonderful. Such wonderful work!


I agree. The smaller flower is daintier.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Adorable and well made dress. I am not big into adornments.

If you want a flower I would make it the same color as the dress. How about a simple headband with a flower the same color as the dress.
Your work is lovely.

SEA


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Smaller one.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

burgher said:


> I like the small one that is the third one down.


Yup, me too! The dress is lovely, beautiful work.

Fiona 😘😘😘


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

Pretty without flower


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful and personally I think no flower is needed, it is gorgeous and needs no embellishment


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

The smaller one is best I think. Beautiful outfit!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful dress! Although not the question I am inclined to say no flower. If it must have a flower I vote for the single layer. Lucky little girl who will get to wear this beautiful dress.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Definitely the small one. Love the dress!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

IMO, the smaller one.Very cute and love the unusual toddler color.


----------



## MrsF (Oct 24, 2013)

I think the smaller flower looks perfect.


----------



## Nsl (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful dress,but flower is a no no its taking away from the dress.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the smaller one but I would make the centre the same colour as the dress to tie it all in!!!!!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

neither I think even smaller would look better. Maybe several small flowers. :wink:


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful dress. I like the smaller one. Or without any.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


My thoughts exactly. The outfit is absolutely precious the way it is.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Choice # 1, no flower. Choice #2, small flower but in the same yarn. The dress is so adorable, but I think the white flower detracts from it.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I love the smaller one. They are all pretty though and the dress is just beautiful.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I like the smaller one.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I would prefer it without the flower or the smaller done in the same yarn as the dress. The white one is distracting and looks too much like an afterthought.

Cute dress, by the way.


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

I like the small one, but if you really want to add a white flower, then you should add somewhere on it a touch of the orange and they would help blend it into the dress.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I personally like the dress without a flower. jmo


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

either smaller or none.


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

the dress and shoes are so pretty love the color I prefer the small flower


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

No flower. It is so beautiful on its own


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

The smaller one.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Your outfit is very cute, love the matching shoes. I like it without the flower. If you want to put white on the dress to tie in with the shoes what about a small flower the color of the dress with a white center.


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

The smaller one looks best.

Love the colour of the dress.

Mama


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello: I would try a smaller one in the same colour as the dress, trimmed in white perhaps. Have a good one,


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

I also meant to say beautiful work............


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


I was thinking along the same lines. White is too much off a contrast. Precious & lovely little dress.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Ellelleen said:


> I like the smaller one. The dress and shoes are wonderful. Such wonderful work!


I do too. The larger one seems to dominate the look. I love this dress and shoes! Is it for Easter?


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

lupines said:


> I agree- I do not think either white flower looks like it belongs. I think either no flower or maybe a row of tiny flowers where the bodice meets the skirt, same color as dress ( or maybe a row of tiny two tone flowers, if you want the pop of white- same color as dress with a small white center) ..


I like this idea the best ... a row of tiny flowers across the bodice.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

romagica said:


> I like this idea the best ... a row of tiny flowers across the bodice.


This is the look I decided on. There is a photo of the finished item shown earlier in this post.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

kmangal16 said:


> This is the look I decided on. There is a photo of the finished item shown earlier in this post.


 :thumbup:


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

kmangal16 said:


> I finally decided on tiny guipure type daisies. Hope you approve.


Perfect. Well done.


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL little set. Definitely does not need the flower. What a wonderful item for the lucky little girl.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Love your work! I prefer the smaller flower, but I would put it more towards the shoulder, not in the middle....


----------



## grannybradford (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the little one .Your needlework is awesome


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

How sweet. The smaller one looks more proportionate to me.


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

What a gorgeous dress! I would say no flower or a tiny one or two of the same color. Such good work for some lucky little princess.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> Which flower do you think is most suitable for this little dress?
> 
> Dress by: http://www.creativedollsdesigns.co.uk
> 
> Shoes by: Mad Monkey Knits on Ravelry.


i prefer the smaller flower the big one seems to over power the lovely dress.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful little dress! The dress itself is beautiful enough without either flower. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work and gorgeous little set. I really think it does not need a flower, I agree with some of the other comments, can be a little distracting


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

You made a great choice, it's beautiful


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't think it needs either one but the smaller one looks better to me. Your work is beautiful and the little dress is very pretty just as it is. :lol:


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I also like the smaller one. Did you consider putting the flower on the top shoulder area like a broach?


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

My vote is definitely for the smaller one. The larger slightly overpowers the scale of the dress. Personally, I would also like to see the little flower done in the same yarn color as the dress.


----------



## kddomingue (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh! The little dress is just beautiful! But, I too, find the flower takes away from, rather than adds too, it's beauty. I think the white is too stark. Perhaps, if a flower is a must have, something in a more muted shade.....a soft yellow perhaps? With two or three small leaves in a muted green? And the small, simple flower looks better size wise.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

The smaller one


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I really love the big one, but too big for this dress. I think you should put the flower closer to the shoulder like a brooch/pin. It's all beautiful and the color is so fresh and spring-y.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

The smaller one, it compliments your lovely dress beautifully.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would use the small flower,the dress is very beautiful,so you don't want to take away,the beauty of the dress.


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

The smaller one is more delicate!


----------



## WandySue (Sep 9, 2012)

A beautiful dress. The color is great and shows off your expert knitting perfectly. I prefer no flower or a small one of the same dress color.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I think it looks great without one however that being said if I were going to add a flower I would make it the same color or a shade or two different then the dress. the white is a little bit too stark too me.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

It's such a pretty dress that I wouldn't put a flower on it.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

small one looks better :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

The first one!!! Really nice dress and booties!


----------



## jeleicht (Jan 6, 2015)

I love your dress. Beautiful work. I was going to suggest
putting flowers on the shoes, but you already did it. Great choice. The little one will love playing with it and kicking her feet to see it. Good job.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work. I prefer the smaller flower, maybe in the same colour as dress with a white edge.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful set , and great colour.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the color is great, love the pattern but it just isn't going to fit me!! LOL 

Seriously, the smaller one, less area to catch baby stains. put the larger one on a headband,


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

I like the smaller one too. Very nice outfit. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ethelb (Mar 5, 2012)

The dress is beautiful on its own. The flower does nothing for the dress.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable little dress,my preference would be no flower as the little dress is pretty without it,but a smaller same colour flower would look nice.


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

Either one, but offset it so it's not in the middle.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

I like the flower in the first picture.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Smaller one, not overpowering.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Adorable dress use the smaller flower. Much to dainty for the big flower.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cute dress. I vote for the second one.


----------



## New Oma (Oct 8, 2014)

I think the top one looks better, just the right size for the dress :thumbup:


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd have to vote for no flower. The dress is beautiful.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I vote for no flower at all. Dress speaks for itself---needs no "help" with embellishment. If you feel compelled to use a flower then I would make a very delicate small one using the same color as the dress. (Just a suggestion: embroidery floss makes the prettiest flower embellishment).


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

I love the dress. It is very pretty I like smaller flower. Booties are so cute Beautiful work. 

Urmila Jha


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

It is beautiful just as it is, with no flower, but it's your creation and if you feel it needs something, I say the small one.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful dress and booties set!! Lovely work! I agree with either a flower of the same color or no flower at all.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous dress - I also like the smaller flower and would add a button the same color as the dress to the center of the flower - think it would set it off very nicely ;-) (Haven't read all 17 pages of comments so not sure if someone suggested that or not)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I would do it without the flower unless the flower was in the same color as the dress. A white flower on the shoes would be fine.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

The dress is beautiful and your work is so nice and even. I think a small bow would look nice.


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the smaller flower also. Beautiful outfit. I would put the flower off center.
I think a flower the same color as the dress would look more subtle.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

As usual it is beautiful and beautifully knit.....what a color.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I think I like it without the flower, maybe a flower not so bright in contrast,??The set is just ever soooo sweet and so well knitted !


kmangal16 said:


> Which flower do you think is most suitable for this little dress?
> 
> Dress by: http://www.creativedollsdesigns.co.uk
> 
> Shoes by: Mad Monkey Knits on Ravelry.


 :thumbup:


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Ellelleen said:


> I like the smaller one. The dress and shoes are wonderful. Such wonderful work!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Really nice job. I think any little girl would love the flower in any size.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Less is more. I love it without the flower at all. The color and workmanship are perfect.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

For me, I like the small one. The large on seems to be to overpowering from the pictures.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Rutherford Roe said:


> It's beautiful....I personally don't think it needs the flower - find it distracting - if you really think it needs it how about one in the same color as the dress.


Agree.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

jan m said:


> Agree.


This was my final decision.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks lovely without the flower! I'd use the smaller if I had to. Absolutely beautiful job.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Frances14 said:


> I agree with Rutherford Roe. It is absolutely gorgeous, but the white flower looks as if it has been added as an afterthought. The small one in the same colour as the Dress would look beautiful.
> 
> Please let us know what you decide.
> 
> ...


I agree with this post. I either would not put a flower at all, or I would do as this poster suggests and make a small one in the same color as the dress.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

That dress is so pretty. Nice knitting.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

The little one, I just love the dress


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

lupines said:


> I agree- I do not think either white flower looks like it belongs. I think either no flower or maybe a row of tiny flowers where the bodice meets the skirt, same color as dress ( or maybe a row of tiny two tone flowers, if you want the pop of white- same color as dress with a small white center) ..


I so agree with you lupines...


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

It is lovely. She will feel so special in such a pretty labor of love.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Smaller one.....and lovely work.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the smallest three flowers on the dress, you did a great job!

That's a very pretty dress!


----------

